# CSIS firearms policy



## apostle (21 Aug 2006)

I was recently on the website of the Canadian Security Intelligence Service.  In the FAQ's section it states that CSIS agents don't carry firearms.  Could someone enlighten me, why on earth in this age of ever more fanatical and dangerous terrorists (like those plotting to behead the PM or blow up transatlantic flights) don't CSIS agents carry firearms? ???


----------



## big bad john (21 Aug 2006)

Because they are civil servants, and not Peace Officers.  Short answer.


----------



## Infanteer (21 Aug 2006)

I think they are heavier into analysis and investigation and less into jumping out of plains in tuxedos.  Better learn more about our intelligence organizations.


----------



## Quag (21 Aug 2006)

Because look at their job descriptions.  They are not an armed force, or provide direct defence.  They gather the intelligence necessary to protect Canada (amongst other things they do).


----------



## Retired AF Guy (21 Aug 2006)

This is likely an adaptation of British policy where MI-5http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MI-5 (UK agency responsible for internal security and the equivalent to CSIS) has no powers of arrest nor do they carry firearms. When they want to arrest someone they call in the Special Branch http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special_Branch. Canada adopted a similar policy when CSIS was created; if CSIS wants to arrest someone, they call in the Horseman.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Aug 2006)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> I think they are heavier into analysis and investigation and less into jumping out of *plains* in tuxedos.  Better learn more about our intelligence organizations.





i think those french lessons are ruining your english my friend............

"jumping out of PLANES"


----------



## apostle (22 Aug 2006)

Thanks for the info guys, cheers!


----------

